# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  همایش یک روز با دانشکده فنی دانشگاه تهران (معرفی رشته های فنی مهندسی)

## sepehr s

در هشتادمین سالگرد تأسیس دانشکده فنی دانشگاه تهران، مهد مهندسی کشور، همایش "یک روز با دانشکده فنی" با هدف آشنایی با رشته‌های مهندسی و دانشکده فنی دانشگاه تهران، با حضور رتبه‌های برتر آزمون سراسری در تاریخ 19/5/1393 در  دانشگاه تهران برگزار می‌گردد.

در این همایش که رتبه‌های 1 تا 2500 مناطق 1 و 2 کشور و 1 تا 500 منطقه 3 حضور خواهند داشت، صاحبنظران دانشگاهی در هر رشته، به معرفی رشته تخصصی خود پرداخته و به سؤالات داوطلبان پاسخ خواهند داد.

برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر و ثبت نام به لینک زیر مراجعه کننید .

http://stueng.ut.ac.ir/event.php?event_id=8

----------

